# Help! 6 weeks and still no nitrites



## MBilyeu (Nov 25, 2008)

I am new to the hobby, and set up my tank before I started really researching into the nitrogen cycle. So I am stuck with doing the cycle with fish. I have 3 Danios and two male guppys(there were a couple more, but they died) in a 30 gallon tank. The first week or so I did not have a test kit, but as soon as I got one I started doing tests every three days or so. It took about two weeks before anything started showing up, then ammonia started rising like expected. Right now the numbers are:

Ammonia 3.0
Nitrites 0.0
Nitrates 0.0

It has been like this for almost two weeks with the ammonia staying between 2 and 3. Also in the last two weeks algae has started growing rapidly, and it is really making my tank look horrible. I have tried to keep my tank light off except for just a few hours a day to prevent anymore algae growth. So my questions are what can I do to get my tank to complete the cycle, and what is the best way to remove the algae? Is there something linked between the two? Is it because of the algae that the nitrites are not showing up? Please help! Thank you.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

You've got to do a large water change, I'm afraid. Everything over .25 is toxic. The high amount of ammonia is actually also causing the algae. Probably scrape it off and do the water change.

What testing method are you using? Also, what kind of water conditioner?


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Do a fifty percent (15 gallon) water change today and every day until the ammonia reads under 0.25 ppm. It'll probably take five days or so. Then do a 30% (10 gallon) water change any time after that that the reading goes over 0.25ppm.

Scraping the algae is your best bet. Do it right before a water change so that you suck as much out as you can during the change.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

+one for what Ty said. I would also be careful to not overfeed which can cause ammonia levels to become lethal. ALWAYS use a good dechlorinator such as PRIME or AMQUEL+ and be sure and add this to the new water BEFORE you pour the new water into the tank.


----------



## MBilyeu (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok, I will do a 50% water change today, as well as scrape the algae. The reason I wasn't concerned before was because I read that it was normal for ammonia to rise to between 2 and 3ppm before nitrites will show up. I am using the API Master Freshwater test kit, which I bought because it looked like the most complete kit. I am also using the API tap water conditioner/dechlorinator. So after I scrape the algae and do the water change, what can I do to get the nitrites to show up and continue with the cycle? Thanks to all of you for your help so far.


----------



## MBilyeu (Nov 25, 2008)

Also, I will be going by petsmart/petco tonight if there is something at one of those places I need to pick up. I don't really have a true lfs close to me.


----------



## MBilyeu (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok, I scrubbed my tank and got quite a bit of the algae off of everything. I then did a 50% water change, and re-tested my water. My readings were:

Ammonia - ~1.0
Nitrites - 0.0
Nitrates - 0.0

So I am planning to do another major water change tomorrow, and hopefully get the ammonia down even further, but my concern is that with the ammonia down extremely low, how will the nitrites be created? I really need to know what the next step is. What do I need to look for, and what (if anything) do I need to add/take away?


----------



## andulrich4all (Nov 21, 2008)

What kind of substrate (gravel, sand?) are you using?


----------



## MBilyeu (Nov 25, 2008)

I am using the rough gravel, and there used to be glass rocks as well, but they were covered with algae, so I took them out earlier tonight. Also I have a couple fake plants which I would like to replace with real ones, but I know that the task at hand is to get the tank cycled.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

You could also try introducing some filter media to your filter(s) from an established tank. This could help speed up your cycle a bit.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

IMHO I would not remove anything from the tank with the exception of uneaten food that may collect on the bottom > But this should not be a problem if you feed the fish sparingly. The beneficial bacteria (good kind) Gathers or colonizes on everything in the tank. The gravel, plants real or artificial, decorations,the glass. and most importantly the filter. Do not remove the filter. If it becomes clogged, simply take the cartridge, sponge, pad etc out and swish it around in old aquarium water that you take out during water changes and stick it back in. This will prevent destroying the good bacteria that you are waiting on to develop. Doing otherwise will only prolong the maturing process or cycling. Feed the fish once a day and keep an eye on ammonia levels. And most importantly Have patience. Use the time to research the fish you are planning on keeping. Don't add any fish or cycle this, or stress that, Just dechlorinator at water changes and try and not add new water that is colder or warmer than the tank and you will do fine.;-)


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

MBilyeu said:


> Ok, I will do a 50% water change today, as well as scrape the algae. The reason I wasn't concerned before was because I read that it was normal for ammonia to rise to between 2 and 3ppm before nitrites will show up.


Ammonia doesn't have to rise to any preset level before nitrites will show up. When I cycled my tank the ammonia never went much over 0.25ppm and it cycled just fine. Nitrites will show up when you've got bacteria that are processing your ammonia.

The big concern about how high your levels got was the health of your fish. 2 to 3ppm of ammonia is very high and dangerous for your fish. Since you're cycling with fish you'll have to do a lot of water changes to ensure your ammonia levels don't get over 0.25ppm. Don't worry about water changes prolonging your cycle, they won't.


----------



## MBilyeu (Nov 25, 2008)

Well I don't know of anyone I could get filter media from (from an established tank). I was doing ~25% water changes weekly, but now I will pay better attention to ammonia levels and do a larger water change when the ammonia starts to rise again. I will be doing another 50% water change today, and I will post my readings a little later. Thank you to everyone for your helpful advice!


----------



## MBilyeu (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok, so I just did another water change. My readings are now:

Ammonia 0.25
Nitrites 0
Nitrates 0

I will be paying closer attention to the ammonia levels now, and doing more frequent water changes. Does this mean that it could still be another 4-6 weeks before I start seeing nitrates finally?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

It could be, yes. Sometimes, it just takes a reallllly long time for a tank to cycle.


----------

